# Pen Kits



## Allsmiles (Aug 7, 2011)

I am looking for a vendor of pen kits who offers a good selection of high quality pens. Who are your favorites?


----------



## toolcrazy (Aug 7, 2011)

Woodturnerz
Arizona Silhouette
Bear Tooth Woods
Exotic Blanks
Lau Lau Woodworks
Smitty's Pen Works
Craft Supply USA

I'm sure I forgot someone. I have bought from every one of these venders and they are all top notch.


----------



## Drstrangefart (Aug 7, 2011)

Smitty's Pen Works.


----------



## terryf (Aug 7, 2011)

The list is long

You have the local vendors here on IAP
exoticblanks
smittyspenworks
classic nib

then you have the big vendors
PSI
arizonasilhouette
woodturningz
CSUSA

Of course it depends on what you're after - the jr gent cant be bought from woodturningz or PSI - you get them from CSUSA so it depends on what youre after.

I'd try our local vendors first though.
www.exoticblanks.com
www.classicnib.com
www.smittyspenworks.com


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Aug 7, 2011)

Timberbits


----------



## lorbay (Aug 7, 2011)

Drstrangefart said:


> Smitty's Pen Works.


 + 1 for Smitty


----------



## JimB (Aug 7, 2011)

I've used several of the ones already listed but also use Woodcraft and Rockler when they are on sale or I have a coupon.


----------

